# Spanish Mackerel



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Where could I catch Spanish Mackerel in the bay (Santa Rosa Sound or Escambia Bay)? I know they're all over, but any specific spots? What's the best bait/lure for them? Help is truly appreciated!



~Sedge


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Find water that is moving and a little on the deeper side, through gotcha, spanish eats gotcha, you eat spanish. Easiest fish I have ever fished for.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Look for bait getting smashed. Birds diving is a good sign. I would do pretty well back in the days behind bayfront.


----------



## Perchguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I am planning a trip for mid June. Will the Spanish Macs still be around then?


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Same here!!!!! I wont be able to go out for 'em until maybe the last weekend in May and then mid to late June. Will they still be around?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

As far as I remember they hang around all summer but I may be wrong.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

When I lived in FL I would catch them from March through November. I've caught them on Thanksgiving before. So yes all summer.


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

